# Von Applet zu applet



## Stream (10. Apr 2007)

Hallo

ich wolt mal fragen ob man eine verbindung von einem Applet
zu einem anderen Applet öffnen kann ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Apr 2007)

Das geht unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen. Welche Art von Verbindung? Wo befinden sich die beiden Applets? Willst du eine Verbindung zu ausgeführten Applets (bei zwei verschiedenen Clients) herstellen? Bitte mehr Informationen.


----------



## Stream (14. Apr 2007)

Also ich wolte eine Socket verbindung für spiele die direkt von einem Spieler zu einem anderen geht.
beide Applets liegen dabei auf demselben Server.


----------



## JPKI (14. Apr 2007)

Ohne dass du es signierst, kann ein Applet nur eine Verbindung zum Heimserver aufbauen. Und ein Applet wird immer auf der Client-Maschine ausgeführt, der Bytecode liegt nur auf dem Server!


----------



## Stream (14. Apr 2007)

womit mache ich dann den server ?

Java haben server meistens net und bei php habe ich gelesen ,dass es zu langsam für spiele ist.


----------



## JPKI (15. Apr 2007)

wird dir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben, als auf einen java fähigen server umzusteigen!


----------



## Stream (17. Apr 2007)

Naja weiß net    

Aber trotzdem danke !


----------



## MartinRuopp (26. Apr 2007)

Direkte Verbindungen bekommen auch oft ein Problem mit Firewalls weil an einem Ende die Verbindung von draußen nach drinen geht, was sie ja dann eigentlich nicht soll .

Erfahrungsgemäß liegt die Langsamkeit nicht an PHP oder Java - vor allem, wenn dein PHP auf einer schnellen Maschine läuft, sondern eher am Netzwerk und da hilft dann sowieso nichts.

Probier's erst mal mit PHP aus.

Gruß,
Martin


----------

